# Hells Bay Skate



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone seen this? 

A lot of money considering the size of the skiff and how basic it is, but honestly I think there are people on this forum who have more $$ invested in a gheenoe, so maybe it's not so out of whack.

http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/hellsbay_skate_feat.html

Nice looking skiff regardless.

-T


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a size and type that the backyard boatbuilder can do very well with. The last boat I built is about the same size and shape. Look at the plans at www.bateau.com and you will find a very similar boat that can be built in a weekend or two and be lighter, stronger and quiter. Also every feature you want or think of later can be added.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Sam does a walk around it in this video

http://www.vimeo.com/8270096


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Sam does a walk around it in this video
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/8270096


That's where I found it....!!

Frank, some cool plans on that site... I like the duck boat!

-T


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool looking boat but the Gladeskiff or Whipray 16 would be a better choice.


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

Frank,
can we see your boat? I boat the plans to one a year ago, before finding my gheenoe for sale on this site


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

for half that you could get a SUV from Mel or a LT from Pugar.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

High Cost for such a small boat "Crazy" : : :


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

it is absolutely crazy $........thing would flip if you brought a tarpon up to it


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this the same boat that led to this a while back:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1252933020

Dave


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Heres a short video of the SKATE. I was told that is extremely tippy and a very technical skiff. Doesnt handle rippled water very good. To much money for this in my opinion. But it does look pertty!

http://vimeo.com/8270096


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> for half that you could get a SUV from Mel or a LT from Pugar.


Or one can just get a SUV from Mel and a LT from Pugar for the same price. ;D


----------



## hibanx (Sep 20, 2012)

I like the HB Skate! Anyone know of one for sale???


----------

